# "No way, this is my ladder buddy"



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

What are you guys doing to let people know that your equipment is yours? Permanent marker? Etching with a rotary tool? stickers? other?

Just curious how many of us would actually be able to prove a tool/ladder/etc is ours if it we're ever stolen...

Do we go nuts marking things or just let the insurance claim do the job?

I use permanent marker, but most of my writing is dull and faded and obviously can be wiped off with any household cleaner


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

I write BS(number matched to equipment) on the underside of the rung of the ladders... but in the end, does it matter? Someone could walk with it and i'd never see it again unless it hit a pawn shop.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I have found covering them with Gay Pride stickers seems to deter most would be thieves


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

brush...so true

martha...you know I was going to try that, but I'm so straight I wouldn't know where to buy such stickers............

it's not like someone who lives down the block is going to steal stuff and use it the next town over, but then again, you never know


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have my ladders spayed with my name made a template and did it my self. I had my truck stolen in 2003 with a rack full of ladders.. someone is using them somewhere I'm sure! Along with my brushes and all the other little tools and crap they took from my truck. I even had a box of newly printed shirts! when the truck was found they were gone too!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah they are not taking them apart and using them for parts
Or shipping them to another state

They are either using them or selling them


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I have my ladders spayed with my name made a template and did it my self.


That's a good idea
Prolly looks pretty pro too


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

that template is a good idea
so good, I'm stealing it, lol....he said stealing


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I have found covering them with Gay Pride stickers seems to deter most would be thieves


So you took my tip and placed an ad in the "Bay Windows"?


How about painting fracture lines all over them?


----------



## MommaJane (Jul 2, 2007)

This did happen to me about three years ago. Someone stole my ladder right off the top of my van. Never saw it again.

Ever since, I have always carved in some random number, similar to a serial #. I make it big and bold so that everyone can see it. I also photograph it. However, in anticipation that the thief's are going to just scratch that number off, I also leave other 'distinctive' marks in concealed spots on the ladder. In hopes that the thief's won't realize they are there... In case the cops do actually catch up to them (doubtful) I will be able to point those marks out to the police.

I also photograph those marks and mail my insurance agent copies of those photographs, Along with a copy of the receipt. Nobody has stolen my ladder since, but this gives me a little peace of mind.


----------



## Lpp (Jul 4, 2007)

template with company name for big items and spray painting pink on the handles of my smaller items like brushes, poles, rollers, etc..


----------



## jensenpainting (Apr 18, 2007)

We spray paint our name with templates also. On smaller items we use a sharpie and mark it every where we can. It's helped some but we've still had items walk off.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ditto about the spray paint on larger items, some markings on smaller ones. For my high dollar items, (paste machines, ladders, scaffold, etc) I have hidden numbers on them, and keep a log of them in the office.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've seen the log in your office PWG and I don't think that floater in the john has any numbers in it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Roll it over and keep looking.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Ladders, gangboxes, baker scaffolds, and other large items are stenciled. Handtools are engraved with the company name and a #. If someone wants to steal it they are going to no matter what you do. Hell I've seen our screwguns with our name engraved on them in pawnshops!!


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

I do what the dogs do: piss on 'em.

Everywhere.

Mark my territory. Can smell it miles away.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I've seen the log in your office PWG and I don't think that floater in the john has any numbers in it


Funny


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Roll it over and keep looking.


Funnier


----------



## ardenclancy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suggest you use a ladder lock. It is corrosive resistant and durable with a red powder coat finish which can help you easily identify.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I spray the same color paint on all ladders (I use green) -- just so I can quickly visually identify which are mine. I write the company name using an indelible marker on them. For more expensive ones (32, 40) and some other equipment, I engraved the name using a little electric engraver. 

The engraving paid off when one of my painters stole some equipment from me. I filed a police report; they asked about i.d. and I told them of the engraved name and where it was. They paid a visit to the painter, who denied stealing the stuff, and my engraved name made the difference. They had him haul the stuff to the police station then called me to pick it up.

When I leave ladders at job sites, I often use a long ladder lock to keep them all locked together.


----------

